# Had a talk with my wife about 12-21 surprising response



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a talk with my wife about 12-21 a little while ago and was surprised by her response. Now Im pretty sure nothing is going to happen but just in case I told that because she couldnt get the day off I was going to load the car with extra gear and food so she could get home ( she works about 40 miles from home). She said that was fine then she told about her plan that she had drawn up just in case something happend. I had no idea that she was even thinking about that kind of stuff because as you all know shes not much into this stuff. But we have been talking a lot more about it and shes coming around slwoly. So for all those with SOs not interested continue to press on.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

It's really nice when the other half starts to think like we do!:2thumb:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

She would have been better of calling in sick. Just saying. But good to hear that she is coming around.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That would make the bosses look at her funny because 12-21-12 has been hyped-up so much that everyone knows about it. It wouldn't take much for them to re-think what they perceive ...

I will probably work on the 21st (Friday) but will make sure that my winter-gear is checked over (beyond what I did two months ago when the snows started falling) ... extra clothing, snow-shoes, extra boots, extra gloves, extra fuel (JerryCans) ... etc.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ty Sentry buts she in charge of too much inventory to get away with that. But she dosnt have to be there till 2:30 PM so we will see. I only work 7 miles from home so its a decent hike for me, but not that big of a deal unless the first day of winter is actual winter. Now getting past the retail stores would be the issue for me as even if I took the back way I still have to deal with a krogers and central Ohios biggest gun store.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes going to gas up at 330 am the 20th and the 21st just in case. Im mostly woried about yahoos trying to make something happen on that day.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> That would make the bosses look at her funny because 12-21-12 has been hyped-up so much that everyone knows about it. It wouldn't take much for them to re-think what they perceive ...
> 
> I will probably work on the 21st (Friday) but will make sure that my winter-gear is checked over (beyond what I did two months ago when the snows started falling) ... extra clothing, snow-shoes, extra boots, extra gloves, extra fuel (JerryCans) ... etc.


I'm going to double check the gear I keep in the car and tell my DH to take his BOB with him to work in case something does happen he has some food, water, weapons and gear should he have to walk home. I'm going to stash a full gas can in the car too for him.

I still need to have the 12/21 chat with him. He has a habit of taking the car gear kit out when he goes to work and I have to jump on him to put it back in so it is there when I have the car. I think he is getting the point about having that kit in the car.

I need to add some more food to the kit before 12/21. I have a feeling it is going to be a repeat of Y2K...


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

My husband will either take the day off or do what we've done all year, I drive him and his bike to work and he will ride the seven miles home. As long as the roads are not icy, and the wind is mild and not out of the South, he would have an easy ride. He's ridden home on some awfully cold afternoons, but with a tailwind, he's sweating by the time gets here.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm going to actually be in the office on the 21st or not. I'm supposed to, but have the option of shifting my hours around and can take it off. If I DO come in to the office, I'll absolutely be ready for a nice long walk home and whatever may come my way, but.. like many of you, I do not believe anything is going to happen that day. Well.. nothing apocalyptic. I think I'm going to party pretty hard that evening though.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Not likely much will happen, however, it never hurts to prepare for it just incase something does. Make sure she has a good pair of hiking shoes/boots and clothes to keep her warm.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I take the back half of Dec off every year, it's a way to get a full 2 weeks vacation and only really burn about 6 days of time because of the Christmas and New Years paid days off. 

That doesnt start this year until the 24th, but I'm working from home on the 21st so it's all good. By coincidence I was working from home when we had the big SoCal power outage too. About half my team has really long commutes and they were hatin life that day!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I for one am going to be working on the 21st and I'm kind of excited about it. Rest assured I will treat it as if it was some kind of emergency call up. I'm also going to schedule a couple extra officers and anti-crime people. Either I'm right nothing will happen, some idiots will take advantage of the hype or the Mayans are right and the world will go in to chaos. Currently the only intel I have is that there's going to be a number of big end of the world parties, which means lots of drunk people and lots of drugs.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

biobacon said:


> Yes going to gas up at 330 am the 20th and the 21st just in case. Im mostly woried about yahoos trying to make something happen on that day.


We're also concerned about the yahoos.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

The 21st is our last day before winter break. I have to work, but hopefully they let us go early since we're pretty much only having christmas parties all day anyway. Might have hubby drive me to work and hang out close by just in case.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

No special plans here but some time soon I need to get the last of my rechargeable batteries and chargers all foiled up for emp protection. and stored in a couple large ammo cans for extra insurance. I will most likely be watching news alot though just to see what does take place. Imagine the additional panick a emp or more mundane attack on the power grid would have on that day. Anything big bad happens there are a bunch all hyped up and ready to panic because of the myan thing.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Interestingly I will have gotten back to the USA from London the night of the 20th. Hub is still in London while I spend Christmas with my 82 yr old mom (he couldn't get the time off). I've thought about putting a BOB in my storage unit in the States so I'm prepared on both sides of the pond and although personally I don't think anything of the natural will happen, its the others out there who will either use this as a fear catalyst to do a terror attack or some other yahoos as above mentioned. Glad to be back on US soil though


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Ironic? While I'm setting here reading these posts Fox &Friends has a ex navy seal on demostrating a new BOB.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Probably Nothing, but-*

I suppose 'Anonymous" could take down the internet just as a joke for the occasion, and we all know that commerce & transactions, plus alot of the grid, rely heavily on it.
Oh, where IS that tin foil?


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

*12-21? Help Me Out Here*

Forgive me but I am fairly new here and to prepping. Is there a thread that goes into any depth on this subject? Like most folks I have ignored the hype but it would be fascinating to read more about how the prepper community views the whole Mayan thing.

I was surprised to read of people taking off, packing the car, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't believe anything devastating will happen on the 21st. I do believe that the people who really believe that 12/21/12 is the beginning of the end may get a little bit edgy and college kids will party way too much and do things they will regret on 12/22/12. Who's placing bets on a baby boom in September 2013?
In all seriousness....I will make sure that hubby has his get home bag in the trunk of his car (for his 38 mile commute home) and I'll be watching the news to make sure nothing is really happening.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I scheduled myself off work for the 21'st six months ago . Though I don't believe in a cataclysmic event coming that day , I do know that I will have an even more heightened sense of awareness . I feel the same way every year on 9/11. Just like every day though we hope for the best and prepare for the worst . I'll be keeping my eye on Craigslist on the 22nd for all the people selling their survival gear off cheap .


----------



## CrazyEric (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think anything nature related is going to happen. It will most likely be people who will cause any sort of chaos just to amp up the Mayan calender ending.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats what I think too. If anything, it will be some nutjobs committing murder/suicide or some rioting


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My DH and I had this chat last night. He isn't worried about anything happening but he agrees the supplies and BOB in the car would be wise. I'd rather him have these things than something happening and he can't get home.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know why, but I'm really not worried about people around here. Most are christian and do not believe a Mayan nor anyone can predict the end of the world, and the other ones don't even know what a Mayan was, they'd say "huh."


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

This is what we do, prepare for that which we can and cannot see coming. Almost all of us dont see this as the start of SHTF but It would be stupid and foolish for US of all people not to be ready just in case.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I don't know why, but I'm really not worried about people around here. Most are christian and do not believe a Mayan nor anyone can predict the end of the world, and the other ones don't even know what a Mayan was, they'd say "huh."


Exactly. Even Jesus said 'The Son knows not the hour.' I find it hard to believe that these pagans with their heinous human sacrifices, had better inside info than Jesus Christ. I think they just ran out of room on their rock.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

biobacon said:


> This is what we do, prepare for that which we can and cannot see coming. Almost all of us dont see this as the start of SHTF but It would be stupid and foolish for US of all people not to be ready just in case.


Now remember bio....once you become a prepper there is a huge difference between not being prepared vs not being worried.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

me worry? Whats the worst that can happen? O yeah, crap crap crap LOL


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

biobacon said:


> me worry? Whats the worst that can happen? O yeah, crap crap crap LOL


I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

*I just got my lobotomy today!*

I'm not going to do anything special on 12/21. I don't seriously anticipate anything serious happening, and even if it did, Obama and FEMA will take care of me! Obama will heal the planet and make the ocean levels fall, and he'll make EVERYTHING BETTER just by his sheer OBAMANESS! My Obamaphone™ said so! :lolsmash::rofl:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> I'm not going to do anything special on 12/21. I don't seriously anticipate anything serious happening, and even if it did, Obama and FEMA will take care of me! Obama will heal the planet and make the ocean levels fall, and he'll make EVERYTHING BETTER just by his sheer OBAMANESS! My Obamaphone™ said so! :lolsmash::rofl:


Yup, that makes me feel soooo much better!


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Half the people I know are going to be off of work on Dec 21st - and not because of any anticipation of a disaster - (still waiting for the millenium disaster).

No, everyone is taking Friday Dec 21st off because combined with Monday Dec 24th you get 6 days off of work and only use 2 vacation days. Or if you are off until Jan 2, 2013 you get 12 days off by using only 5 vacation days.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll be baking a cake. (It's my son's birthday.)


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

*Makes Sense*

If nothing else this is a nice mental prep date. We do need to be ready for anything - whether 12/21/12 or 3/13/2014 (slow down hyper-preppers - that is a random date!). So this thread made me aware of the need to continually prep - just ask the folks in CA who are now getting 24" of rain!

My wife is a teacher and that is the last 1/2 day before Christmas Break. We decided to be ready... but not til after lunch. :laugh:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

No body is going to be lucky enough for SHTF on 12-21. We will all be suffering for the next 4 years with Barry!


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I will be spending it at my OB office doing my 27 week glucose test for gestational diabetes. I'm dreading the orange drink so if shtf, I hope it's before my appointment lol. Good news is its my hubby's rotating Friday off so we will at least be together. And I will be putting one of our bug out totes in the jeep before we leave. Just in case...


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I will be home. Locked and loaded. Gates shut and locked. Cars n truck gassed n prepped. Animals penned and fed. Friends n neighbors know not to come calling.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

brightstar said:


> I will be spending it at my OB office doing my 27 week glucose test for gestational diabetes. I'm dreading the orange drink so if shtf, I hope it's before my appointment lol. Good news is its my hubby's rotating Friday off so we will at least be together. And I will be putting one of our bug out totes in the jeep before we leave. Just in case...


Congrats on your pregnancy, but oooooooohhhhh I don't envy that glucose test! I remember that nasty orange stuff! I still can't drink anything with fake orange flavoring. Good luck! :cheers:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

brightstar said:


> I will be spending it at my OB office doing my 27 week glucose test for gestational diabetes. I'm dreading the orange drink so if shtf, I hope it's before my appointment lol. Good news is its my hubby's rotating Friday off so we will at least be together. And I will be putting one of our bug out totes in the jeep before we leave. Just in case...


The lab that did my glucose test knew me from my monthly thyroid tests so they gave me the yucky cherry drink.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

KennyTN said:


> If nothing else this is a nice mental prep date. We do need to be ready for anything - whether 12/21/12 or 3/13/2014 (slow down hyper-preppers - that is a random date!). So this thread made me aware of the need to continually prep - just ask the folks in CA who are now getting 24" of rain!
> 
> My wife is a teacher and that is the last 1/2 day before Christmas Break. We decided to be ready... but not til after lunch. :laugh:


Holy crap , we only have 464 days to prepare for March 13, 2014 !!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

KennyTN said:


> Forgive me but I am fairly new here and to prepping. Is there a thread that goes into any depth on this subject? Like most folks I have ignored the hype but it would be fascinating to read more about how the prepper community views the whole Mayan thing.
> 
> I was surprised to read of people taking off, packing the car, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


There is a lot of hype a couple of times a year that the sky will fall, the world will implode, the earth will rotate on its axis, or some religious zealot screams we're all going to hell.

We do not prep for any specific event. For us, it doesn't make any difference as to what caused the event, the effect is we're out of power, the grocery stores have been emptied and cannot be re-supplied, gas stations can't pump gas, pharmacies are out of life-saving meds, the people who need no reason to riot do so because they can... the list goes on.

On December 21st, if it's a nice day, we'll sit on the porch and enjoy a cold beer. Don't mistake this for complacency. It's just one of the benefits for staying prepared regardless of the event.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

As Katrina and Sandy proved, the majority of people even with warning, will fail big time at existing with any type of structure or sanity in a crisis. People in general become the biggest worry and obstacle for us whether trying to steal what you have or descending quickly into a moral void where anything goes. Although I don't think anything will happen on 12-21, you can guarantee panic from the unprepared will prove that escaping the hordes and self-defense will play a larger part than some of us are ready for.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about having a fireside apocalypse party that evening. That way I have those important to me close by, even if they don't think anything will happen. Neither do I, but better to have the core people from your group present in case anything does go wrong


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Working and just another day, 50 odd miles from home so if it happens please wait till I get home LOL


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

mamabear2012 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy, but oooooooohhhhh I don't envy that glucose test! I remember that nasty orange stuff! I still can't drink anything with fake orange flavoring. Good luck! :cheers:


Eww! That was the worst! That orange syrup always made me want to puke. I was lucky enough each time to be borderline and have to do the 1 hr and then the 3 hr test.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I'm thinking about having a fireside apocalypse party that evening. That way I have those important to me close by, even if they don't think anything will happen. Neither do I, but better to have the core people from your group present in case anything does go wrong


Ha! Just checked and that is the date of AOK's annual Solstice Party


----------



## neworchard18 (Nov 28, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I'm thinking about having a fireside apocalypse party that evening. That way I have those important to me close by, even if they don't think anything will happen. Neither do I, but better to have the core people from your group present in case anything does go wrong


The city where we live always has the Longest Night celebrations on the 
21st and that is the plan for this year as well. Lots of outdoor activities and food fairs and bonfires. If it turns into an end of the world event we will at least be having a good time and be with friends and family.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> Ha! Just checked and that is the date of AOK's annual Solstice Party


Val...what does AOK stand for? About the Mayan thing...don't worry folks, it won't happen..


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Had a talk with my wife about 12-21 a little while ago and was surprised by her response. Now Im pretty sure nothing is going to happen but just in case I told that because she couldnt get the day off I was going to load the car with extra gear and food so she could get home ( she works about 40 miles from home). She said that was fine then she told about her plan that she had drawn up just in case something happend. I had no idea that she was even thinking about that kind of stuff because as you all know shes not much into this stuff. But we have been talking a lot more about it and shes coming around slwoly. So for all those with SOs not interested continue to press on.


You might want to tell her that nothing unusual will happen that day but keeping extra stuff in the car is still a good idea. Otherwise if she gets oversold on 12-21 there will be a backlash the day after.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

db2469 said:


> Val...what does AOK stand for? About the Mayan thing...don't worry folks, it won't happen..


Its Oklahoma Atheists


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

BillS said:


> You might want to tell her that nothing unusual will happen that day but keeping extra stuff in the car is still a good idea. Otherwise if she gets oversold on 12-21 there will be a backlash the day after.


Thats good thinking. For the most part what she told me is her general Bug Home plan. (Did I invent that term? LOL) And we already have a go bag in the car along with her first aid kit, ( she was a comabt medic). So its just about adding to it. I dont think there will be a backlash because nether of us believe anything will happen, but again its a just in case kind of case. Im just happy to know she has a plan.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DH and I went to the store last night for some needed supplies and he started adding some foods to the cart to put in the car. He is a junk/fast food junkie and it is hard getting him to think outside of arm loads of candy bars for quick grab and go foods. I was glad to see him grab some tuna and beef jerky to throw in his BOB. He didn't want me to toss in some of our fd foods because he is uber picky. 

So I am going through our car kit and his BOB when he is home in the evening so I can see what should be added. I put fresh batteries in the pack-away lantern and checked the bulb in the Maglite. We decided to add a filtering water bottle even though I added a few more bottles of water to the kit last night. The trip to work for my DH is 90 miles by freeway. We are calculating the trip home would take a few days by foot.

I'm not worried something will happen but better safe than sorry as we all know.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I had thought all along that 12/21 was not going to be any big deal, but to hear lots of you being "on alert".... I just asked my husband if he could take that day off...


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> I had thought all along that 12/21 was not going to be any big deal, but to hear lots of you being "on alert".... I just asked my husband if he could take that day off...


I'd like my husband to take it off just because then he'd have a three day weekend just before Christmas; I'm not sure, but I think he will have the 24th off anyway..so that would be five days off.:cheers:

He's in a very small dept at work, only three guys; they can't all take off at once, so it's first come first served.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the 21st will just be the first day of winter like always.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

MetalPrepper said:


> I had thought all along that 12/21 was not going to be any big deal, but to hear lots of you being "on alert".... I just asked my husband if he could take that day off...


The only thing that will make the 21st a big deal is for some yahoo to do something on that day in order to have it blown out of proportion that the legend of worldly demise was correct. When, in fact, it was just a date and and it was just some yahoo.

And, yes, I do believe some yahoo will do something just to get on the evening news.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

The end of the World has already started.........Hostess has closed down.......no more Twinkies. I am so dehydrated from crying so much that I can hardly assemble my tin foil hats. 

On the plus side I won't start Christmas shopping until the 22nd.

On a serious note it is good that something so foolish is what it often takes to get some people off of the fence and start prepping.

Is 14 tin foil hats enough for the end of the world?

Tugs


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

You can never have too many tin foil hats my friend. I bought some feet warmers and two new flashlights for the bag. There is already a gallon of water in the car and two bottles and iodine caps and an empty plastic bottle I too will add some more water to it. Im also go to put in a tarp in the car, should be one in there any way.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

biobacon said:


> You can never have too many tin foil hats my friend. I bought some feet warmers and two new flashlights for the bag. There is already a gallon of water in the car and two bottles and iodine caps and an empty plastic bottle I too will add some more water to it. Im also go to put in a tarp in the car, should be one in there any way.


My tin foil hats are sombreros now.....


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

My work christmas party is on 12-21-12! I sent a text out to coworkers saying they had to bring extra alcohol for the occasion.


----------

